# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  خـواطـر!!!

## سمير عبد الحي

من أدعية الإستفتاح الصلاة بعد تكبيرة الإحرام فيه من الأجر الكثير في النافلة والفريضة وقبل التعوذ لقراءة الفاتحة .
"اللَّهُمَّ بَاعِدْ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ خَطَايَايَ كَمَا بَاعَدْتَ بَيْنَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ * اللهُمَّ نَقِّنِي مِنْ خَطَايَايَ كَمَا يُنَقَّىَ الثَّوْبَ الْأَبْيَضَ مِنَ الدَّنَسِ * اللَّهُمَّ اغْسِلْنِي مِنْ خَطَايَايَ بِالثَّلْجِ وَالمَاءِ وَالْبَرَدِ"

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

كن منصفا يا سيدي القاضي "أَمَاكَانَ فِيكُمْ رَجُلٌ رَحِيمٌ ؟ ! "  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ، أَنّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّىاللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَعَثَ سَرِيَّةً ، قَالَ : فَغَنِمُوا ، وَفِيهِمْ رَجُلٌ ، فَقَالَ لَهُمْ : إِنِّي لَسْتُ مِنْهُمْ ، عَشِقْتُ امْرَأَةً ،فَلَحِقْتُهَا ، فَدَعُونِي أَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهَا نَظْرَةً ، ثُمَّ اصْنَعُوا بِيمَا بَدَا لَكُمْ ، قَالَ : " فَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ طَوِيلَةٌ أَدْمَاءُ "، فَقَالَ لَهَا : أَسْلِمِي حُبَيْشُ قَبْلَ نَفَادِ الْعَيْشِ : أَرَأَيْتِك لَوْ تَبِعْتُكُمْ فَلَحِقْتُكُمْ بِحِلْيَةٍ أَوْ أَدْرَكْتُكُمْ بِالْخَوَانِقِ أَلَمْ يَكُ حَقًّا أَنْ يَنُولَ عَاشِقٌ تَكَلَّفَ إِدْلاجَ النَّوَى والْوَدَائِقَ قَالَتْ : نَعَمْ ، فَدَيْتُكَ ، قَالَ : فَقَدَّمُوهُ ، فَضَرَبُواعُنُق  َهُ ، فَجَاءَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ ، فَوَقَفَتْ عَلَيْهِ ، فَشَهِقَتْ شَهْقَةً أَوْ شَهْقَتَيْنِ ، ثُمَّ مَاتَتْ ، فَلَمَّا قَدِمُوا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَخْبَرُوهُ الْخَبَرَ ، فَقَالَ رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : "أَمَا كَانَ فِيكُمْ رَجُلٌرَحِيمٌ ؟ ! "[*اسناد صحيح*] كن منصفا يا سيدي القاضي...وأنا في العشق لا أفهم.لا أريد نقل!! أريد آراء...ما فقه هذه القصة ..._نسأل الله صحة الفهم._

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

*[لَتَرْكَبُنَّ سَنَنَ مَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ]*[73] فرقة تزعم أنها تملك الحقيقة في معرفة الحق والصّراع على أشده بين تلك الفرق والإله واحد*والأفضل لي والأسلم لديني أن لا أقع في أحد من هـذه الفرق.فالإسلام دين تسامح وحب وتعايش بين بني البشر.وإتَّبع بما أمرنا به على لسان نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام في  قوله تعالى:[وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ][أسْتَغْفِرُ اللهَ لِذَنْبِي وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ][رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ][رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِمَنْ دَخَلَ بَيْتِيَ مُؤْمِنًا وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ] [رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَ  ا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِلَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ]  فكم نحن بحاجة  إلى مغفرةِ الله وعفوِه ورحمتِه. وقد كان بعضُ السلف يستحبُّ لكلِّ أحدٍ أن يُداوم على الإستغفار كلَّ يوم سبعين مرَّة ، فيجعل له منه وِرداً لا يُخلُّ به*[أسْتَغْفِرُ اللهَ لِذَنْبِي وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ]فلما نتعصب و نسب بعضنا البعض ونلعن بعضنا البعض!!!
لا ننسى قوله تعالى:
[وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ لَحَافِظِينَ*
كِرَاماً كَاتِبِينَ ]

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

مقولة الإمام الراحل الشيخ محمد عبده عندما ذهب إلى الغرب وكانت قولته
 «وجدت إسلاماً بلا مسلمين وفى بلادى مسلمين بلا إسلام» 
كلمات تحمل فى طياتها مرارة وألماً:
؟؟؟
 إنها لتناقض اللا معقول.. هذا ما رأه بأم العين. فالصدق عندهم  من الرواسخ أما نحن فقل للأسف ما شئتَ  من القبيح ولا حرج!!.
رحمة الله على رعاة العلم والعلماء  القدماء رحمهم الله !!!

 هم العلماء  قدَّموا وأنتم تأخَّرتُم!!!

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

حَصِّنُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بِالزَّكَاةِ ، وَدَاوُوا مَرْضَاكُمْ بِالصَّدَقَةِ، وَادْفَعُوا أَنْوَاعَ الْبَلاءِ بِالدُّعَاءِ   ]]]

قال الإمام المناوي[ الجزء الثالث ] [ص 515] حرف الدال]

[إن الطب نوعان جسماني وروحاني ]

فأرشد النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم إلى الأول آنفاً وأشار الآن إلى الثاني فأمر بمداواة المرضى بالصدقة ونبه بها على بقية أخواتها من القرب كإغاثة ملهوف وإغاثة مكروب*

وقد جرب ذلك الموفقون فوجدوا الأدوية الروحانية تفعل ما لا تفعله الأدويةالحسية

ولا ينكر ذلك إلا من كشف حجابه والنبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم طبيب القلوب.

فمن وجد عنده كمال استعداد إلى الإقبال على

[[[رب العباد أمره بالطب الروحاني]]]

ومن رآه على خلاف ذلك وصف له ما يليق من الأدوية الحسية]*

فالمجرب يدلي دلوه تكرُّما وفضلاً*!؟!؟

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

[لِكُلِّ امرئٍ شَيْطَانُهُ ، حَتَّى أَنَا ، غَيْرَ أَنَّ الله أَعَانَنى عَلَيْهِ فَأَسْلَمَ]

هل أحدا من العلماء أعانه الله على شيطانه فأسلم!!!
هل  من  أثر   بذلك  !! !!


رحمة الله على رعاة العلم والعلماء القدماء رحمهم الله. 

هم العلماء قدَّموا وأنتم تأخَّرتُم.

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

فلسفة الحقيقة

اِنْتَقَلَت الحَقِيقَةِ إِلَى رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ بَعْدَ مَرَضٍ عُضَالٍ دَامَ مِئَاتَ السِّنِينَ لَمْ يَنْفَعْ مَعَهُ الحِوَارُ .
كُنْ مِنْصِفَاً يَاسَيِّدِي وَقُـلِ لِي:
[لِمَاذَا كَشْفُ الحَقِيقَةِ أمْـرٌ مُزْعِجٌ
والخَوْضُ فِي البَاطِلِ أمْرٌ هَيِّنٌ]
نَسْأَلُ اللهَ صَحَّةَ الفِهْمِ.

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

حينما تشعر أن كل الطرق قد سدت في وجهك !!
ردِّد هذا الكلام كثيراً في السجود وبعد الشهادتين في الصلاة
ولا تتركه أبداً حتى تجد أنَّ الأبواب كلها فُتِحَت:
[اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِأَنَّ لَكَ الْحَمْدَ ، لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ الْمَنَّانُ ، يَا بَدِيعَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ، يَا ذَا الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ ، يَا حَيُّ يَا قَيُّومُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ]
ووعد الرسول محمد بن عبد  المطلب صلى الله عليه وسلم  لا كذِب :
[دَعْوَةُ ذِي النُّونِ إِذْ دَعَا وَهُوَ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ، إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ، إِنَّهُ لَمْ يَدْعُ بِهَا مُسْلِمٌ فِي شَيْءٍ قَطُّ إِلَّا اسْتَجَابَ اللَّهُ لَهُ بِهَا]

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

للنجاة من الفتن  المظلمة

للنجاة من الفتن  المظلمة التي 
لا 
 

[ يَنْجُو مِنْهُمْ إِلَا مَنْ دَعَا كَدُعَاءِ  الْغَرِيقِ]


  [لا أعلم بعد النبوة درجة أفضل من بث العلم] 
 ابن المبارك في تهذيب الكمال
***********
لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ الْحَلِيمُ الْكَرِيمُ ، لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ  سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ
لا إِلَهَ إِلا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ
اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْفِتَنِ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ
اللَّهُمَّ أَرِنِي مِنَ الحَقِّ أَمْراً أَتَمَسَّكُ بِهِ

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

الذُّلُّ  
والضعف
والمهانة
والمحنة
البلاء
والشدائد
و... و... و...  بإنتظار كل من نـمَّ وشهَّرَ!؟؟!

؟؟
  ألا يسعك هذا الحديث :
 طلب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من هزال الذي جاء بماعز  حين زنى : 
"هلا سترته بثوبك" 
وهي جريمة عقابها الرجم والموت؟؟؟؟.
*آللّهُ أَذِنَ لَكَ فيما فعلتَ ؟؟ * 
\\\ أتعمد إلى امرأة ستر الله عليها فتريد أن تهتك سترها \\\"
أتعمد إلى رجل شارب خمر ستر الله عليه فتريد أن  تهتك ستره 
؟؟
أتعمد إلى رجل زان ستر الله عليه  فتريد أن تهتك ستره
؟؟

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

روى أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه حديثا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: (رب أشعث أغبر لا يؤبه له، لو أقسم على الله عز وجل لأبره، منهم البراء بن مالك).
 
قال المسلمون يا براء بن مالك، أقسم على ربك، فقال رضي الله عنه:
 [أقسم عليك يا رب لما منحتنا أكتافهم، وألحقتني بنبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم] فحمل وحمل الناس معه، فقتل البراء، مرزبان الزأرة ، ومرزبان الزأرة من عظماء الفرس، وأخذ سلبه، فانهزم الفرس.
 
دعوة العارفين بالله سبحانه حقيقة، الذين لا يرون أن يعرف الناس عنهم ذلك.   كأويس القرني، وسعيد بن جبير وغيرهم، ما أعطاهم الله من الكرامة، وإذا  عرفوا دعوا الله أن يقتلوا شهداء خوفا من الفتنة، من ذلك ما ذكره ابن  عساكر، رواية عن محمد بن  المنكدر، قال:
 أمحلنا بالمدينة إمحالا شديدا، وتوالت سنون، وإني لفي المسجد، بعد  شطر الليل، وليس في السماء سحابة، وإنا في مقدم المسجد، فدخل أمامي رجل متقنع برداء  عليه، وأسمعه يلح في الدعاء، إلى أن سمعته يقول:
أقسمت عليك أي رب قسما، ويردده.  

فما زال يردد هذا القسم: 
أقسم عليك أي رب من ساعتي هذه، أن تغيث المسلمين،  وأن تفرج عنهم. 
قال: فوالله إن مشينا، حتى رأيت السحاب يتألف، وما رأينا  قبل ذلك في السماء قزعة ولا شيئا، ثم مطرت فسحت فكانت السماء عزالى، وأودع مطرا ما  رأيته قط، ولا مثله. 
فأسمعه يقول: 
أي رب لا هدم فيه ولا غرق، ولا ملأ فيه  ولا محق. 
قال: ثم سلم الإمام في الصبح، وتقنع الرجل منصرفا..  
وتبعته حتى جاء زقاق اللبادين، فدخل في مشربة له، فلما أصبحت سألت عنه،  قالوا: 
هذا زياد النجار، هذا رجل ليس له فراش، إنما يكابد الليل صلاة ودعاء، وهو من  الدعائين، وكل عمل يعمله يخفيه جهده، فذكرت قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
(رب ذي  طمرين خفي، لو أقسم على الله لأبره). 
فلما سبحت أتيته، فإذا أنا أسمع نجرا  في بيته، فسلمت وقلت: أأدخل؟ قال: ادخل فإذا هو ينجر أقداحا، يعملها، فقلت:
 كيف  أصبحت أصلحك الله.. فاستشهرها وأعظمها مني، فلما رأيت ذلك، قلت:
 إني سمعت إقسامك  البارحة على الله، يا أخي هل في نفقة تعينك عن هذا، وتفرغك لما تريد من الآخرة،  قال: لا.. ولا يمكن غير هذا، ولا تذكرني لأحد، ولا تذكر هذا لأحد حتى أموت، ولا  تأتني يابن المنكدر، فإنك إن تأتني شهرتني للناس. 
فقلت: إني أحب أن ألقاك،  قال: ألقني في المسجد. 
وكان فارسيا، فما ذكر ذلك ابن المنكدر لأحد، حتى مات  الرجل، قال:
 ثم انتقل من تلك الدار، ولم ير أين ذهب. فقال أهل تلك الدار: 
الله  بيننا وبين ابن المنكدر: أخرج عنا الرجل الصالح. 
وكان يقول:
إن الله ليصلح  بصلاح الرجل الصالح ولده، وولد ولده، وداره حتى يصل إلى الدويرات حوله، ما يزالون  في حفظ الله]
كم من الرجال في هذا الزمان الّذين صدقوا مع الله!!
 وأين هم حتى نلقاهم!!!

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

أتى بعض إخوان براء بن مالك يعودونه فقرأ وجوههم ثم قال:
 (لعلكم ترهبون أن أموت على فراشي، لا والله، لن يحرمني ربي الشهادة).
فكان كما ظنَّ!!!!
* قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "* *هل ترزقون وتنصرون إلا بضعفائكم ، بدعائهم ، وصلاتهم ، وإخلاصهم* *"
* [[[ *بضعفائكم* ]]]
وجلسة مع النفس قليلا مع تفكير معنى:

؟؟  *بضعفائكم* ؟؟
[أقسم عليك أي رب من ساعتي هذه، أن تغيث المسلمين، وأن تفرج عنهم]
 وأين هم من مثله حتى نلقاهم!!!

----------

